# Craftsman 10/32 Auger Gear



## bldmtnrider (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got a Craftsman 10/32 driftbreaker (3 stage-536.884700) and I suspect my Auger gear is done. Impeller shaft turns going into the gear box but the augers do not turn. Shear pins are intack so it looks like the problem is coming from the gear box.

I have not yet taken it apart to find out what is wrong so there is a small chance that I will get lucky and find a broken key, but I'm not holding my breath. Unfortunately there are almost no parts available for this machine so it looks like I might have to get creative.

First question, does anyone know where I might be able to find a replacement auger gear? 

Second, if I am unable to find a replacement auger gear has anyone ever tried to retrofit a new model gear box onto an older machine.

Asside from the gear box, the machine is in perfect condition.

Thanks


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I will check a few model numbers but a pic of the gear box would help. I may have your set up.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger gear*

Looks like the auger gear set is still available, pricey but still available:
Craftsman Snowblower Worm Gear 47801 47787 536 909700 | eBay

When in doubt, Google is you friend


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

That's not too bad of a price. Just paid 40 for just the brass gear for a newer one.

Auger gear case repairs are always pricey but if the machine is that nice its always cheaper than a whole new machine.


----------



## bldmtnrider (Feb 26, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Looks like the auger gear set is still available, pricey but still available:
> Craftsman Snowblower Worm Gear 47801 47787 536 909700 | eBay
> 
> When in doubt, Google is you friend


I saw that. Still digging around to see if I can update the gear box from a more modern machine in case I need parts again. I figure if I can get a gear box for a 1" auger shaft with the correct drop from the impeller shaft, I should be able to fit a different auger shaft (either weld it or machine a new one).


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger Gears*

Take a look at this thread, in particular on the auger housing and see if it looks like yours in mounting etc: Evaluating a used snowblower purchase and proceeding with a rebuild

If that would swap, then virtually any 536.918xxx auger housing would fit but just have different widths. Parts are available in one form or another and I've already bought close to a dozen of these with various width augers.


----------



## bldmtnrider (Feb 26, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> Take a look at this thread, in particular on the auger housing and see if it looks like yours in mounting etc: Evaluating a used snowblower purchase and proceeding with a rebuild
> 
> If that would swap, then virtually any 536.918xxx auger housing would fit but just have different widths. Parts are available in one form or another and I've already bought close to a dozen of these with various width augers.


Hard to tell if that is the same one but it looks like it. Machines are almost identical except mine has 6 speeds and chute discharge angle adjustment lever.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Auger gear*

I did a little more looking into your machine. It just looks like a newer model number of that one I mentioned or a any of the 536.918xxx units. Right now there's one around here asking $150. If you can find any 536,882xxx or 536.918xxx 7 hp or higher, I'm betting the offset on the gearbox would work. All you can do is get a tape measure and start measuring. 

Too bad you aren't around here. I'd say come on over, I have a couple of them in the shed you could compare to yours. They're my machines but they likely are close to yours

How about some pictures of you gearbox, it might help.


----------



## bldmtnrider (Feb 26, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> I did a little more looking into your machine. It just looks like a newer model number of that one I mentioned or a any of the 536.918xxx units. Right now there's one around here asking $150. If you can find any 536,882xxx or 536.918xxx 7 hp or higher, I'm betting the offset on the gearbox would work. All you can do is get a tape measure and start measuring.
> 
> Too bad you aren't around here. I'd say come on over, I have a couple of them in the shed you could compare to yours. They're my machines but they likely are close to yours
> 
> How about some pictures of you gearbox, it might help.


I'll get some pictures up as soon as possible. I need to clear this cold I have and then take the machine apart. Might be a week or so.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Additional thoughts*

By the way, if you grab a auger gearcase out one of the models I mentioned I expect you will need a few additional parts. The impeller shaft will likely be different plus a few more pieces and parts vs what you currently have. The auger shaft likely is different and the auger rakes may have different lengths or shear bolt locations. 
Here's a thread on modifying a blower from 32" wide 3 stage down to a 26" 2 stage
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/571-modified-10-hp.html
Doing this was very simple to do and has worked flawlessly since being modified.


----------

